#      1 8.3

## Ales_Gut

,       1 8.3?    ,    ,      0%    19.03     19.07???    .         ,         ?      0%   180    ?    .

   .

----------


## Ales_Gut

,   , ,       0%,       19.07. ?

----------


## Ridiculam

-      .      .    ,    .
 -   - 1C  3.0:   19.07

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...F1%EF%EE%F0%F2

----------

*Ales_Gut*,            19     ..         19.03 ,         19.07

----------

